# Indy Winter Classic?



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Have fun. When I got reinvolved after a long time out of competing with dogs and horses I felt invisible. Make sure you pick the right time to approach folks because most folks are pretty focused until they are done competing for the day.


----------

